Ask HN: How can I help during the Covid-19 crisis as an open source developer? - rambojazz
======
mtmail
[https://helpwithcovid.com/](https://helpwithcovid.com/) tries to bring
project and developers together. (not affiliated, just the question comes up a
lot lately I keep posting the same URL)

